# 13. Marion Zimmer Bradley Discussion



## Philip Overby (Aug 22, 2013)

Number 13 is Marion Zimmer Bradley, a name that almost all fantasy readers should know. I admit again, I haven't read anything by her, but I've long heard good things about her Avalon books. _Mists of Avalon_ is probably her most famous book, which retells the story of Camelot through the eyes of Guinevere and Morgaine. She was awarded the World Fantasy Award posthumously. 

Anyone familiar with Bradley's work and can recommend a favorite book?


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 22, 2013)

The Mists of Avalon is good. You might prefer her Darkover novels, which I like better myself. She was a good writer.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2013)

I think _The Mists..._ is wonderful and is one of my favourite books. Bradley's portrayal of Morgaine (Morgana le Fay in other works) is brilliant and she's even made Gwenhwyfar (Guinevere), my least favourite of the Arthurian women, compelling. Yes, Bradley tells the Arthurian legend from a woman's point of view, primarily Morgaine's, but the male heavyweight characters function quite well as a supporting cast.

I cannot heap the same amount of praise on the other books in the Avalon Series; I found them boring and generally disappointing. Diana Paxson just could not kindle my fire.

I can't say much about Bradley's science fiction; I read little sci-fi and I've not read hers but I should (one of the most useless words in the English language), just out of respect for the author.


----------



## Amanita (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm a fan of the Darkover novels but never got far into Mists of Avalon. For some reason, this didn't manage to catch my interest. I'm not that much into myths retellings.
I really like the magic system of Darkover. (One of those where I need to be careful not to have too many things that are alike.) Darkover also has lots of fascinating characters and character interaction and many of the "character develops new magical power"-plotlines I'm very fond of. 
I've found many of the action scenes lacking though. Usually, the parts that focused on characters, society and magic are much better than the fight scenes.
As far as world-building is concerned, I have been wondering how realistic it is to have a strongly male-dominated society which accepts female promiscuity and doesn't reject children born out of wedlock. This makes for many interesting situations and is explained in-story but it still seemed slightly odd. 
Despite of that, I really like the books and I've read all of them I could get my hands on even though they're from a generation before.


----------



## Nihal (Aug 25, 2013)

I tried to read the Mists of Avalon when I was younger, but never managed to get really into it. I can't remember exact the reason, I _think_ it got me bored, telling too much, taking too much time to get the story moving, making me feel no curiosity about the world nor care about the characters. It just didn't manage to hook me.

I might give a new try to her works now.


----------



## Amanita (Aug 25, 2013)

That's exactly how I've felt about the Avalon books to. I like her other works much better with the exception of the Ruwenda-stuff but that has been co-written I think.


----------



## flicker (Sep 30, 2013)

I loved the mists of Avalon - although it was fifteen years ago that I read it I still remember it was good. It was told from Morgana's view point as I remember, which was a really different take on the Arthurian legend.


----------

